
What Makes Monopoly, World of Warcraft, and Mario Kart So Much Fun? - huisjames
http://systemsandus.com/2015/01/04/the-feedback-loops-in-games-what-makes-monopoly-world-of-warcraft-and-mario-kart-so-much-fun/
======
beefsack
Calling Monopoly fun is a very bold claim, I don't think I've ever seen a game
where players are still having fun by the end.

I did a bunch of BoardGameGeek rating analyses recently, one of which was
collating a list of "least hated games" [1]. It might be interesting having a
look at those sorts of games instead of widely derided games like Monopoly.

World of Warcraft seems like an odd one to analyse in terms of fun too, it's
so divisive in the gaming community, you'll find a huge amount of people who
find it boring and repetitive.

[1] [http://boardgamegeek.com/geeklist/183180/rating-
analysis-50-...](http://boardgamegeek.com/geeklist/183180/rating-
analysis-50-least-hated-games)

~~~
thedudemabry
While I agree that Monopoly is a rightfully derided board game among the
pantheon, I think the author pulled meaningful analysis from why it did
initially appeal to the public.

Also, in case anyone unfamiliar with modern board games is reading, if you buy
one board game this year, buy Pandemic. It's a challenging co-op game you can
play with just your spouse or with up to 4 friends and it guarantees a fun
night. That, or Cards Against Humanity :)

~~~
shitloadofbooks
Due to it's co-op nature (which is fairly unusual to non modern boardgamers),
some people might have a poor time playing Pandemic if there is an overbearing
person quarterbacking the entire game. Some people love working together to
discuss and find the absolute optimal solution collaboratively, but other
people feel the need to play their own "character" and work towards the goal
as best they can.

With that in mind, I find Ticket To Ride a far less hit-or-miss modern
boardgame for new players.

------
tlarkworthy
that was a light analysis of player motivation. These links are more in depth
on a similar subject:-

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/1419/designing_for_mot...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/1419/designing_for_motivation.php?print=1)

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3085/behavioral_game_d...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3085/behavioral_game_design.php?page=1)

~~~
bshih
I think this is more a short discussion on positive / negative feedback
systems in games, rather than player motivation. The links you shared are
interesting regardless though, so thanks for sharing!

Some other motivation-related links:
[http://chrishecker.com/Achievements_considered_harmful%3F](http://chrishecker.com/Achievements_considered_harmful%3F)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF7aJMXU_W0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF7aJMXU_W0)
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/130155/rethinking_carr...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/130155/rethinking_carrots_a_new_method_.php?print=1)

------
frik
Minecraft is another such game that would be a great subject to discuss.

Some like the creativity part (LEGO style), some the adventure aspect (random
procedural generated worlds), some the zombie survival part, some the fantasy
(dragons and other monsters), some the electronic/logic stuff (red stone),
some the role playing aspects (villages, buying resources), some have lot's of
Youtube/Twitch subscribers (Let's Play), etc.

------
devindotcom
Just wanted to voice my opinion that the best Mario Kart is still the SNES
version. I bet I've played that game more than any other. Still holds up like
crazy, though I wish we could smooth out the Mode 7 graphics a bit.

~~~
markcerqueira
Your opinion is wrong. Mario Kart Double Dash is the best Mario Kart.

/thread :P

~~~
joshschreuder
I agree, it's the best mix of graphics, characters, courses and gameplay in my
opinion. MK8 comes pretty close for fun (especially with the excellent value
DLC), but I will always be fondest of Double Dash.

------
njharman
Monopoly isn't fun. WoW is arguably just physiologically addictive, while many
enjoy the grind/payoff cycle or social aspects I can't agree game is actually
fun.

~~~
robryan
There are more elements to WoW and similar games though. I am not a massive
fan of the grind aspect but enjoy the team based coordination aspect.

~~~
thret
The grind aspect is a trap. WoW is incredibly fun when they bring out new
content and you are in a close-knit group that can - with dozens of attempts,
strategy re-adjustment, and luck - just barely take down a new boss. Add skype
and a drinking game and few things compare.

~~~
emsy
But to get to that point you have to basically kill 50 mobs to collect 10
Items hundreds of times for 70 hours (hyperbolically spoken).

------
jedberg
What are the balancing loops in Monopoly? Jail and Go?

~~~
saraid216
There really aren't any. Which is sort of the point of the game.

------
digitalpacman
You're confused... people don't think Monopoly is fun. 100% of people I know
hate Monopoly and refuse to ever play.

------
mosquito_hater
The only reason these three games are fun is the people you play them with.

------
avrazimm
World of Warcraft wasn't mentioned once outside of the title.

------
WalterBright
I lost all interest in playing games when I was 20 or so. So many more
interesting things to do.

~~~
mcphage
Like making comments in discussions on hobbies you don't like?

------
natmaster
False premise anyone?

------
bcit-cst
monopoly sucks.

~~~
brickmort
Years ago, I got ahold of an NES emulator and decided to try out a Monopoly
ROM. I ended up playing that game for _hours_ a day. My Monopoly marathon
lasted about a week or two, but damn was that game fun.

I tried the SNES version some time later, and it just wasn't the same...

~~~
mintplant
The PC version they used to give out in cereal boxes was a lot of fun. I can't
tell if it was "Monopoly 3" or "Monopoly New Edition", but I still remember
the intro:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DuXg9kP0do](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DuXg9kP0do)

My brother and I played it together for hours. The computer opponents put up a
challenge and were quite smart—you could do trades with them, which they would
accept or reject depending on the situation; sometimes they would even offer
you a trade on their own. Each piece had its own personality, animations, and
voice clips. I think it might have had online play, too.

